# Intel iMac hard drive upgrade?



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

So what are my options for upgrading my Intel iMac's (1st gen) hard drive? I'm finding that my 250GB is not enough for my lossless collection of music and the different DV iMovie projects I have on the go.

Can I add another internal HD?
Will upgrading my HD void my warrenty?
How big can I got with SATA HDs?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I personally have gone external. Get a nice drive with Firewire and you'll be set. You can't add another HD, you can upgrade the HD that's inside.. but you'd have to take the old one out. Hence, you might as well get external anyway or you'll be sitting with a 250 Gig HD that's not in use.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I second Vexel's suggestion - go external. Upgrading the internal hard drive is a pain in the ass and not something an inexperienced user can do with any ease.



> Will upgrading my HD void my warrenty?


Depends. If you break something in the process, then your warranty is finished.



> How big can I got with SATA HDs?


Up to 750GB internally.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 200GB external FW drive, but I only use it as backup for my internal 250GB. I am quite insistant on backup.

Hmm...maybe I will get a 2nd FW drive, but then that means I need a 3rd FW drive to back that one up! I definately don't want 3 external HDs.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Get a 500 Gb drive, and a nice case like a MacAlly PHR-350 series. Then use the 500 as the backup for both your iMac and your 200 Gb, turn the 200 Gb into your data drive.

Voila: only 2 external drives


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Get a 500 Gb drive, and a nice case like a MacAlly PHR-350 series. Then use the 500 as the backup for both your iMac and your 200 Gb, turn the 200 Gb into your data drive.
> 
> Voila: only 2 external drives


Perfect!

Now, just out of curiosity, can SuperDuper backup individual partitions on a "500 gig" drive, overwriting the appropriate partition and not the whole drive?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Now, just out of curiosity, can SuperDuper backup individual partitions on a "500 gig" drive, overwriting the appropriate partition and not the whole drive?


yes.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Vexel said:


> yes.


And bootable too eh?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Another_Paul said:


> And bootable too eh?


If the entire System is backed up (at least once), then absolutely.


----------

